
Y Combinator StartupSchool Startup -Founder(@) -  Launches Linkedin for Founders - Jones_uk
https://www.founderat.com
======
100-xyz
Got a "Content Encoding Error" when trying to activate account via email. May
I suggest, testing well before launching?

~~~
Jones_uk
Hi

Thanks for the feedback, my understanding is that the team had been working on
bugs and changed server hence the error which they have said has now been
resolved

------
100-xyz
Looks like an interesting idea. Will join. Good luck!

Some of your links sometimes fail with a "Secure Connection Failed" error. Not
consistently though!!!

